# Arkie's postage stamp pen blanks



## duncsuss (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks to Jim ( @arkie ) for the blanks for these 5 pens ... 1 is the Woodturningz "Mesa" (the diamond pattern in the center band is their feature), the other 4 are either PennState "Gatsby" or Smitty's "LeRoi" (I think a couple of each, but they are really hard to tell apart.)

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice Classic look to them Dunc, well done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 12, 2015)

Super job man! I like em all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 12, 2015)

Totally original! Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Totally original! Chuck


All credit to @arkie ...


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2015)

Way cool! I so want to buy some molds one of these days.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Way cool! I so want to buy some molds one of these days.


Part of me wants to, the other part says it would mean that I'd have less time to turn ... besides, this way I get to open more boxes of stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Those look great. I can't get my head wrapped around the process though. Can you show what the blanks look like before they're turned?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Those look great. I can't get my head wrapped around the process though. Can you show what the blanks look like before they're turned?


Sorry Kevin, I don't have any un-turned -- maybe @arkie can help out with a snap. They look like an extruded U shape with the wrapped brass tube down the middle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

